# Anybody own a modified car in Liverpool?



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

The only two companies that will offer me cover are admiral and Flux. I rang green light and they told me that even though I live in an A class postcode, because I live in Liverpool they wont quote me! Ive tried

greenlight
Flux
Chris knott
Sky 
Admiral.

Anybody know anyone else I can try?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Brentacre, failing that move out.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I waas thinking that tbh, I spend more time at my mums in Southport than I do here, but since Im registered to this address Im not sure that would be legal.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

im with admiral myself, only ones who are cheaper, ive given up modifying cars now because of insurance, i now have a mini cooper s and its staying standerd. although when i had my megane it was done up to look like a sport rep, they wanted a extra £30 i think it was. although i cant remember if that was with admiral!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Adrian Flux wanted almost £1100 for my civic type r, but i got it for £450 with Axa, i dont find these seperate companies very cheap to be honest.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Henderson Taylor, Competition car insurance, or richard Egger (not sure who the underwriters are though).

They will certainly be cheaper than the ones you mentioned.

I'm in L18


Edit: you may need to be >25


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Or try Highway through a broker. They are a Liverpool Victoria company so should at least have local area knowledge.

Ooops - didn't realise this thread was so old.


----------

